# toucans: legal or not?



## dihsmaj (Mar 6, 2012)

I've heard of a lot of Toucan breeders in the US, but none here, and it'd be amazing to have one as a pet... is it legal to get them here?


----------



## turtle (Mar 6, 2012)

No, probably never!


----------



## Mr.James (Mar 6, 2012)

Why not, they have every other exotic bird and mammal here.


----------



## MathewB (Mar 6, 2012)

I hope so, I would name mine Harold.


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 6, 2012)

Not likely!
It made a funny thought run through my mind though. Have you ever seen a flock of lorrikeets go to town on a fruit tree? imagine that, except with massive birds that could probably kill you if they wanted to....

(I'm not "scared of them", but most birds make me edgy, especially the ones with big beaks. They look pointy!)


----------



## PMyers (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey, disintegratus...




... just for you, mate.


----------



## thomasssss (Mar 6, 2012)

never mind pics working now


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 11, 2012)

PMyers said:


> Hey, disintegratus...
> 
> View attachment 241708
> 
> ...




You're an awful person


----------



## lizardloco (Mar 11, 2012)

Macaws are available, and not as endangered as the toucan I believe :?, and macaws are at least $6,000 each...so I would imagine that toucans are only in VERY private collections...if that, I haven't seen any at a zoo... IMO


----------



## Stevo2 (Mar 11, 2012)

lizardloco said:


> Macaws are available, and not as endangered as the toucan I believe :?, and macaws are at least $6,000 each...so I would imagine that toucans are only in VERY private collections...if that, I haven't seen any at a zoo... IMO



Macaws actually range in price, in Australia, from $1500 to ~$60,000 depending on the species. By private collection you must mean hidden, illegal, collection as, as has already been mentioned, it is illegal to keep toucans outside of a zoo in Australia. Perhaps those folk that keep exotic reptiles keep them.........


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 11, 2012)

Stevo2 said:


> Perhaps those folk that keep exotic reptiles keep them.........




Yep, they keep them as alarm systems. Honestly, how could you hide one of those? They're quite large, and LOUD!!!


----------



## PythonLegs (Mar 11, 2012)

....hmm, even that bloke whose 'mate' always has one of whatever species is being discussed is staying silent on this one..


----------



## Erebos (Mar 12, 2012)

I really want a toucan but you will never find one here in Aus even illegal avenues will not find you one smuggling is the only source if anyone has on pm me hahahaha. Watch my inbox stay empty. 


Cheers Brenton


----------

